# Sunday on Betty B



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We left Sportsman's at a bright and early 10:00 yesterday with deep dropping on the mind.Originally, it would have only beenPhilip and Iso we invited Angelo Depaolo, his fiance April and Andy Yarborough to fill the crew. Got to the Marathon Jacket around 11:30 and although there weren't any boats there at the time I was pretty sure it had been hit. Our first dropI hooked a monster AJ but pulled the hooks halfway to the boat. Next drop both me and April hooked up with nice fish. I actually ended up with 2 on the same jig, a 15lb and a 27lb. We caught a couple more and then April hooked up to a good one. Turned out to be abeautiful African pompano which went 25lbs on the boga grip. After that we tried some different tactics to try and target the AP's but no luck so we moved out deeper. Set up a good drift with the hopes of finding new deep drop holes and we certainly accomplished that. In the end we ended up with 2 full boxes of Golden Tiles so we headed in. I want to thank Gene with any pointers he's given me in the past on deep dropping, it certainly helped as I am definitely a novice at it. Heres a couplehighlights:

Angelo and I with nice Tile










Andy with another nice one










Angelo and April with Tiles and April's AP


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris, You did good. Looks like you got a nice mess of fish for eatin. Those APs sure are some corny looking creatures.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

When they're alive and colorful they're a little better. Here's a better pic of April's right after boating. They're still funny looking


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I hear they are great table fare though.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Great report and nice mess of fish!

APs are very good eatin! We made fish tacos out of ours just because of limited cooking supplies we had in Costa


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great report,looks like yall had a very productive day.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

That is a pretty fish! Congrats!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Really nice! I need to take Gene's class on deep dropping as well! Love the pics!



MSyellowfin


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

TunaPopper - nice sized Golden Tiles there!

Catch :clap


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice job in the deep water Chris.

Looking forward to seeing you this summer


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

beautiful african pompano and golden tiles. My mouth is watering as we speak.


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Great report, Looks like y'all in for some good eats this week.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

dang those are some big tiles...i went out with true king yesterday and we caught a african pomp as well


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

NICE FISH! :clap 

Looks like fun, cant wait to go try it myself


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *skram (3/8/2010)*NICE FISH! :clap
> 
> Looks like fun, cant wait to go try it myself


We'll go next week sometime if the weather permits


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice goldens.:clap that's the second AP this weekend i've seen on here. is that normal? i've never seen one before up here. looks like a good fighting fish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They aren't really common but there are several landed each year here with some big ones exceeding 30lbs. I've only caught 2 prior to this in the past 20 years.

My buddy Don and his friends fished further west yesterday and caught 6 of them off a rig in 250ft. they were about 12-15lbs he said.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

You are not a novice anymore! Beautiful box of goldens and great pics, thanks for sharing


----------

